# QL3 Dates For 2011?



## AcesandEights (6 Jan 2011)

Curious to know if anyone has heard any info about QL3 dates for 2011 yet?  Much appreciated.


----------



## garb811 (6 Jan 2011)

There isn't much point in publishing any dates on here because 1) they change and 2) they mean nothing as there are a number of factors which determine what QL3 you get loaded on, so it can lead to false hopes/expectations for people who only do the math as "I'm starting my BMQ on "x" date so I will be on the QL3 which starts on "y" date".  

*BUT*, if you are really, really dying to know and have access to the DWAN, you can check the CFMPA site as it has a tentative course schedule posted, just be warned it doesn't get updated all that frequently.


----------



## AcesandEights (7 Jan 2011)

I'm not familiar with the DWAN.  I've only been in the military for a few weeks now.  A few of the MP recruits and I who are currently in Basic Training were just curious about how long we may be in PRETC for.  As soon as we have access to DND computers I'm assuming we could get this info.  Thx Garb.


----------

